# Teflon Tape Does Not Exist



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Just finished reading this link that has been showing up for a long time as and advertisement on the Zone.

http://www2.dupont.com/Teflon_Indus..._brand.html?src=teflon_plumber_s_tape_display

http://www2.dupont.com/Teflon_Industrial/en_US/teflon_tape.html?src=real_teflon_brand

First Santa Claus, now this. Is nothing sacred anymore?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Just finished reading this link that has been showing up for a long time as and advertisement on the Zone.
> 
> http://www2.dupont.com/Teflon_Industrial/en_US/real_teflon_brand.html?src=teflon_plumber_s_tape_display
> 
> ...


Just like channel locks..... We all use big brand names to describe what we are talking about.....

They should rename Teflon to Tfal non stick tape

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm still calling it Teflon tape. I don't care


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I'm going to bring Xerox copies (made on my dell printer) of that article to all the supply houses!


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

This makes me so sad.

I think I need a Kleenex.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

AWWGH said:


> This makes me so sad.
> 
> I think I need a Kleenex.


if you've got issues

here are some tissues


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I guess we better start calling it ptfe thread tape :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I once had a **** Depot guy go all PC on me in Houston when I asked where the "pipe dope" was located. He was quick to tell me they did not sell "pipe dope"...I guess they call teflon tape..."pipe thread sealant tape."


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> I once had a **** Depot guy go all PC on me in Houston when I asked where the "pipe dope" was located. He was quick to tell me they did not sell "pipe dope"...I guess they call teflon tape..."pipe thread sealant tape."



You shoulda said, no I was asking where the pipe is you dope.:laughing:


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> I once had a **** Depot guy go all PC on me in Houston when I asked where the "pipe dope" was located. He was quick to tell me they did not sell "pipe dope"...I guess they call teflon tape..."pipe thread sealant tape."


did you consider shooting him? i knw i would have.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Just finished reading this link that has been showing up for a long time as and advertisement on the Zone.
> 
> http://www2.dupont.com/Teflon_Indus..._brand.html?src=teflon_plumber_s_tape_display
> 
> ...


Santa Claus???:blink:


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

BuckeyeBowhunte said:


> did you consider shooting him? i knw i would have.


At least biotch smacked him.:laughing:


----------



## plumber joe (Oct 17, 2008)

As long as it works, I don't care


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

How lovely of DuPont, now if they had half a brain they'd set up manufacturing on the product to which everyone already refers to their registered brand name. At least Channel-Lock and Crescent make their respective namesakes.... But then again they probably won't, because the profit margins are likely too tight, so instead they moan on a webpage because they're losing market share on the polymer they developed to which their patent has expired. Maybe they'd make more sales with better pricing? Nah, despite already having an immense marketing department & production facilities out the yin/yang they have no interest in the market?

I notice some of the better tape we get is from Australia.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

That blue monster stuff is the best I've found. It's real nice and thick.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> That blue monster stuff is the best I've found. It's real nice and thick.


 I second RW... blue monster tape is the only tape on my truck... the thin white one are for faucet seat ..


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

^^^^ x 3


----------

